# Problems with MCP67 NO SOUND

## josedb

Problem is this card is not working. i tried over hundred method over the internet but i just cant get it work.

i really want to know if my card is supported, or iam walking in circles and loosing my time.

the hardware is HDA Conexant audio card from HP dv6736nr notebook.

the best i´ve gotten is OSS emulation working. i´ve already tried integrated audio driver via kernel 2.6.23, 2.6.24, and alsa-driver. with both kernels.

Please if just someone give me a hand, i dont know what to do anymore.  :Sad: 

```

localhost ~ # cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 

Codec: Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa)

Address: 0

Vendor Id: 0x14f15051

Subsystem Id: 0x103c30cf

Revision Id: 0x100000

Modem Function Group: 0x2

Default PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

Default Amp-In caps: N/A

Default Amp-Out caps: N/A

GPIO: io=4, o=0, i=0, unsolicited=1, wake=0

  IO[0]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0

  IO[1]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0

  IO[2]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0

  IO[3]: enable=0, dir=0, wake=0, sticky=0, data=0

Node 0x10 [Audio Output] wcaps 0xc1d: Stereo Amp-Out R/L

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x4a, nsteps=0x4a, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x2c 0x2c]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x11 [Audio Output] wcaps 0xc1d: Stereo Amp-Out R/L

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x4a, nsteps=0x4a, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x4a 0x4a]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  PCM:

    rates [0x560]: 44100 48000 96000 192000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x12 [Audio Output] wcaps 0x211: Stereo Digital

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  Digital:

  Digital category: 0x0

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x5]: PCM AC3

Node 0x13 [Beep Generator Widget] wcaps 0x70000c: Mono Amp-Out

  Amp-Out caps: ofs=0x03, nsteps=0x03, stepsize=0x17, mute=0

  Amp-Out vals:  [0x00]

Node 0x14 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x100d1b: Stereo Amp-In R/L

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x4a, nsteps=0x50, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x44 0x44] [0x44 0x44]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 2

     0x1d* 0x17

Node 0x15 [Audio Input] wcaps 0x100d1b: Stereo Amp-In R/L

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x4a, nsteps=0x50, stepsize=0x03, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x44 0x44]

  Converter: stream=0, channel=0

  SDI-Select: 0

  PCM:

    rates [0x160]: 44100 48000 96000

    bits [0xe]: 16 20 24

    formats [0x1]: PCM

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x18

Node 0x16 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x081c: OUT HP Detect

  Pin Default 0x02211030: [Jack] HP Out at Ext Front

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0x3, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0xc0: OUT HP

  Unsolicited: tag=37, enabled=1

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 2

     0x10* 0x11

Node 0x17 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40048b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x04, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x03 0x03]

  Pincap 0x081224: IN Detect

    Vref caps: 50 80

  Pin Default 0x02a19020: [Jack] Mic at Ext Front

    Conn = 1/8, Color = Pink

    DefAssociation = 0x2, Sequence = 0x0

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN VREF_80

  Unsolicited: tag=38, enabled=1

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x18 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40048b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x04, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x03 0x03]

  Pincap 0x081224: IN Detect

    Vref caps: 50 80

  Pin Default 0x400001f0: [N/A] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x24: IN VREF_80

  Unsolicited: tag=39, enabled=1

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x19 [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400581: Stereo

  Pincap 0x0814: OUT Detect

  Pin Default 0x400001f0: [N/A] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Unsolicited: tag=00, enabled=0

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 2

     0x10 0x11*

Node 0x1a [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400501: Stereo

  Pincap 0x0810010: OUT EAPD

  EAPD 0x2: EAPD

  Pin Default 0x95170110: [Fixed] Speaker at Int Top

    Conn = Analog, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0x1, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 2

     0x10* 0x11

Node 0x1b [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400500: Mono

  Pincap 0x0810010: OUT EAPD

  EAPD 0x2: EAPD

  Pin Default 0x400001f0: [N/A] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x40: OUT

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 2

     0x10* 0x11

Node 0x1c [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x400701: Stereo Digital

  Pincap 0x0810: OUT

  Pin Default 0x224511f0: [Jack] SPDIF Out at Sep Front

    Conn = Optical, Color = Black

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x00:

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

  Connection: 1

     0x12

Node 0x1d [Pin Complex] wcaps 0x40040b: Stereo Amp-In

  Amp-In caps: ofs=0x00, nsteps=0x04, stepsize=0x27, mute=0

  Amp-In vals:  [0x03 0x03]

  Pincap 0x0820: IN

  Pin Default 0x400001f0: [N/A] Line Out at Ext N/A

    Conn = Unknown, Color = Unknown

    DefAssociation = 0xf, Sequence = 0x0

    Misc = NO_PRESENCE

  Pin-ctls: 0x20: IN

  Power: setting=D0, actual=D0

Node 0x1e [Vendor Defined Widget] wcaps 0xf00000: Mono

```

----------

## schachti

 *josedb wrote:*   

> Problem is this card is not working.

 

What exactly does this mean? Are there error messages on the console or in the syslog? Or are there no error messages, but you have no sound? In this case, try to mute/unmute all channels and raise their volume in alsamixer.

 *josedb wrote:*   

> i´ve already tried integrated audio driver via kernel 2.6.23, 2.6.24, and alsa-driver. with both kernels.

 

2.6.23 contains ALSA 1.0.14, 2.6.24 contains ALSA 1.0.15, so you could try the latest ALSA package in portage (alsa-driver-9999) or use ALSA 1.0.16 (just copy the ebuilds for 1.0.15 to a local overlay and rename them to 1.0.16 - this at least worked for me with 1.0.16-rc1).

----------

## josedb

i already installed alsa-driver-9999.

the results are the same. i can only hear sounds with OSS.

----------

## schachti

So if you use alsaplayer, you do not hear any sound? Is there an error message?

----------

## josedb

check this:

Audacious configured to use OSS output

http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/3659/screenshotap4.png

http://img114.imageshack.us/img114/5953/screenshot1kv3.png

Audacious alsa output

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/6751/screenshot2wc1.png

http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/7127/screenshot4ul9.png(audacious hangs)

aplay trying to play wav file

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/815/screenshot3xq9.png

gnome sounds trying to play with ALSA

http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/738/screenshot5kv9.png

gnome sounds playing with OSS

http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/9377/screenshot6sy7.png

devices:

http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/3830/screenshot7cx0.png

and finally, gnome sound error because audacious is using OSS plugin

http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/3206/screenshot8uq5.png

----------

## josedb

ok, iam thinking on switching to windows, i serched over serveral pages, and it looks like this card is so new that  is not supported correctly yet, i have to wait until next alsa driver, o kernel, but that could take over months. thanks anyway.

----------

## josedb

iam trying ubuntu 7.10 and sounds works perfectly. is there any way to look in that distro so i can get a solution?

config files, or driver version?

----------

## doubledr

I have an Asus M2N-VM, which is geforce 7050/630a. The alsa-1.0.15 does work on MCP67. Do you compile your alsa-driver with ALSA_CARDS=hda-intel? 

But this driver is still buggy, at least I can't get any sound from line-in channel. And gstreamer reports no input channel...

----------

## josedb

i managed to get sound working with alsa, but i still have some problems, sounds are reproduced properly, inputs are not listed, i only have master volume control in alsamixer.

i've only followed the wiki alsa guide http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_Complete_%28includes_dmix%29, specially this part http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_Complete_%28includes_dmix%29#modules.d.2Falsa

i dont have the experience or the knowledge to configure this properly, so that i have problems. but iam trying diferent guides

ill post more information from my laptop

----------

## pfermatluo

Quite similar problem here, while I'm using MCP67 on an Asus z99 notebook. Even I add lines like 'options snd-hda-intel model=3stack-dig' according to ALSA-Configuration.txt. Alsa started corretly, and I've unmuted all channels but still no output sound heared.  :Confused: 

----------

## doubledr

 *josedb wrote:*   

> i managed to get sound working with alsa, but i still have some problems, sounds are reproduced properly, inputs are not listed, i only have master volume control in alsamixer.
> 
> i've only followed the wiki alsa guide http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_Complete_%28includes_dmix%29, specially this part http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_Complete_%28includes_dmix%29#modules.d.2Falsa
> 
> i dont have the experience or the knowledge to configure this properly, so that i have problems. but iam trying diferent guides
> ...

 

Just as what I posted before, I have the exactly same problem, and I think it is due to the incompletion of the driver, not your fault  :Laughing: 

----------

